# Available crew onweekdays



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I am available on weekdays , I also have a 19.5ft boat willing to go up to 40 miles with up to two other fisherman - gps, marine radio, compass, 2003- 4 stroke Suzuki engine.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

If it is about fishing , you can call anytime 713 291 5575 cell 

bo ashna


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

night fishing on Galveston jetties with 4ft light is available also ..


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

moving this to the top page


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Bo, 2 co-workers and I want to head out to any of the jettys. Any chance your heading out there any time? we are 28 - 30 years old and can spit the cost or whatever seems fair to you.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

no more night but if the wind is from north ,east or ne or se we can go fishing week days


----------

